# Our second loft



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Here are photos of our second loft for our handicapped rescues and Swifts.
The building is a metal storage shed that I insulated and originally turned into a coop. But since the chickens, we only have 3, use very little space I decided to use the other half for a loft. The chickens and pigeons have seperate accomidations inside and out so there isn't any mingling of the species.

In the photo you can see the entrances for the Swifts and the handicapped entrance which has a wire ramp both outside and inside, in fact thats Beanie who was attacked by a hawk going to the door. The pigeon doors can be closed and locked at night or if the weather is bad.
The flight is 20'x15'. I still have to re-enforce the flight 1/2" wire. I will also be adding lower perches, there is a large grape vine on the ground at this time, for the handicapped birds.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

*The inside of the Coop/loft*

This is the inside of the pigeon side. On the left side I have nest boxes and plan to also put then on the right side, under the window I am putting boxes for the handicapped birds. I have perches that are 7" off the floor for them to perch and of course higher perches for the other pigeons.

Next year the inside will be painted.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

This photo is of the rooster enclosure and the hens, on the other side of the wall. They are kept seperated because the rooster is too aggressive with the hens.

Hope you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

lots of green grass and fresh air! just what a pidjie loves....I have a metal roof on my loft too, and when it rains I could take a nap in there....I bet you are happy with your hard work!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks very nice. I know my pidgies LOVE being in the grass.


----------

